# JDBC Verbindung zu MySQL-Server auf lokalem Rechner



## Guest (29. Jun 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine Verbindung zu einer MySQL - Datenbank aufbauen. Der MySQL-Server läuft lokal au dem selben Rechner wie die Java Anwendung. Wenn ich nun die Verbindung mit

```
dbCon = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/dbtest");
```
aufbaue, dann funktioniert es. Sobald ich aber statt "localhost" die IP-Adresse des Rechners angebe, kann die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden.

Was könnte da das Problem sein?


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jun 2005)

evtl. beim GRANT, bei mysql sagt man ja immer GRANT xxx TO user@....

schau mal in die Benutzertabelle


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antwort! Ich habe mir mal die Vergabe der Rechte in MySQL kurz angesehen und werde mich noch genauer damit beschäftigen, sobald ich etwas Zeit dafür finde. Im Moment brauche ich nur einen schnellen Weg um mich mit der entsprechenden Datenbank per IP-Adresse zu verbinden, damit ich meine Datenbankmethoden testen kann. Da meine MySQL - Kenntnisse allerdings noch sehr beschränkt sind, brauche ich dazu nocheinmal etwas Hilfe.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, müsste es eigentlich reichen, in die db Tablle bei host '%', bei db meine Datenbank, bei user '%' und sonst überall "Y" einzutragen, damit ich alles machen kann. Diese Werte darf ich jetzt aber nicht einfach in die Tabelle schreiben, sondern sollte dazu ja diese GRANT Befehle verwenden. Aber irgendwie ist das bis jetzt immer schief gelaufen (d.h. es wurde nie etwas in die db Tabelle geschrieben).  :roll:

Könnte mir eventuell jemand dabei helfen, diese Werte irgendwie in die db Tablle zu bringen?


----------



## DP (30. Jun 2005)

hol dir mal die "mysql-gui" mysqlcc, der hat einen ganz netten user-manager.

dort kannst du mit klick-lego die rechte setzen:

http://www.mysql.com/products/mysqlcc/


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Jun 2005)

nach dem Ändern von Rechten immer den Befehl

FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

ausführen....


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2005)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich hab es jetzt mit dem MySQL Control Center hinbekommen.


----------

